# حساب الفقد فى الضغط



## البراء سامح (17 ديسمبر 2014)

اضع بين ايديكم شيت اكسيل لحساب الفقد فى الضغط بطريقة الطول المكافىء

المطلوب:

.....الدعـــــــاء ......


----------

